# Internetproblem wenn zwei oder mehr gleichzeitig ins Internet gehen/online spielen



## Fretch (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo erstmal, vor ca. einen Halben Jahr hatten wir noch das Problem, dass wenn ich ins Internet ging und jemand an der XBOX online spielte, der jenige mit einer scheiß Ping rechnen mussste. Das Problem lag beim Router(FritzBox 7170), der so eingestellt war dass er ein sehr niedrigen maximalen, Up- und Downstream Wert erreichen konnte. Also FiX den Wert auf 2000kbit Up- und 32000kbit Downstream geändert. Mehr schafft unsere Leitung eh nicht, aber es sollte zum Zocken  locker ausreichen, was es damals auch tat. Vor einen Monat hatte ich mir also ein Pc gekauft und ich konnte wunderbar mit nem 25er Ping zocken, während einer an der xbox zockte und der andere am Smartphone Videos guckt. Vor einer Woche Hatte sich aber mein einer Bruder sich seinen Pc zusammengebaut und wir haben beide erstmal schön ne Runde CS gespielt. Problem: Ich hatte ne gute Ping und er meist eine Ping von 100 bis über 4000. Da er schon ziemlich weit vom Router entfernt ist, hatten wir gestern Mittag ein LAN-Kabel verlegt. Er hatt jezt ne tolle Ping und schnelles Internet und ich habe gerade mal 2 Balken Empfang und oft ne scheiss Ping  
Hinzu kommt noch, das ich gestern meinen anderen Bruder nen PC zusammengebaut habe, bei ihn gibt es auch keine Internetprobleme, aber immerenoch bei mir und das Obwohl Wir eine gleiche Entferung zum Router haben.
Ich weiss echt nicht was ich tuen soll, kann mir jemand helfen das Problem zu lösen?


----------



## Minga_Bua (29. Juni 2014)

LAN Kabel benutzen  Wlan stinkt zum zocken.

Oder eventuell die devolo dlan Stecker falls kein Kabel verlegt werden kann/soll.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Juni 2014)

Minga_Bua schrieb:


> LAN Kabel benutzen  Wlan stinkt zum zocken.
> 
> Oder eventuell die devolo dlan Stecker falls kein Kabel verlegt werden kann/soll.


 
Er hat geschrieben das ein LAN-Kabel verlegt wurde.

Teste mal auf speedtest.net deine Internetgeschwindigkeit, der Router wird doch nicht von 2 oder 3 Geräten gleichzeitig überlastet.


----------



## Fretch (29. Juni 2014)

Mein Bruder hatt ein LAN-Kabel verlegt, ich geh immer noch über wlan ins Netz. Das komische ist, das nur eine Wand mich vom Router trennt. In dieser ist sogar noch ne Große Durchgangstür.Wasserleitung gehen glaube auch keine durch *_*


----------



## seekerm (29. Juni 2014)

@Fretch: Was für Anschluß hast du den (Klingt nach KD 32k)?
7170 ist nicht das jüngste Gerät und WLAN-leistung ist eher durschnittlich. Hast du bich nach einem Ersatz umgesehen ?
Wieviele WLAN-Netze sind den im 2,4GHzbereich vorzugfinden?
Wie hier auch schon andere angedeutet haben ist WLAN, was den Ping anbelangt, eher ein Glücksspiel. Was hindert dich daran selbst, genau wie deine Bruder es gemacht hat, per Kabel zu verbinden?


----------



## Fretch (29. Juni 2014)

kleines Beispiel 10 Minuten für 20 mb datei zum download


----------



## Fretch (29. Juni 2014)

Ich habe schon auf ein freien Kanal gewechselt. Ja ich besitze Kabel Deutschland 32k


----------



## TheSebi41 (29. Juni 2014)

QoS beim Router aktiviert ?


----------



## seekerm (29. Juni 2014)

7170 hat kein QoS als solches, ich bezweifle das es im vorliegendem Falle helfen würde. Eigentlich hat keine FB non-consumer-Funktionen, auch wenns manchmal praktisch wäre.


----------



## Fretch (29. Juni 2014)

OK ich hol mir also auch ein LAN KAbel. Aber kann mir mal jemand sagen wieso Wlan und  Ping nen Glücksspiel ist?


----------



## seekerm (29. Juni 2014)

Weil WLAN ein shared-medium ist und sich alle Teilnehmer im Frequenzbereich die Bandbreite teilen. Alles was Signale im selben Frequenzbereich aussendet beeinflüsst den Signal/Verbindung genau wie auch andere Störquellen(Betonwände, Eisen, usw. ). Störquellen können zum Beispiel Packetdrops in unregelmäßigen Abständen verursachen, diese Packete müssen neu versendet werden ~> höherer Ping.
Des Weiteren sind viele Router in den Werkseinstellugenn so eingestellt, dass sie sich an die vorhandenenen Signale anpassen. Das Ergebnis diese Anpassung ist oftmals negativ.


----------



## Fretch (29. Juni 2014)

ok, danke an alle, ich gebe Bescheid ob es mit Kabel klappt


----------



## Rurdo (29. Juni 2014)

Lad dir mal InSSIDer runter, stell dich neben den Router (geht halt nur mit nem Laptop oder nem leichten PC ) und schau was da alles für Wlannetze der Nachbarn in welchem Channel sind. 
Ein 2,4Ghz netz hat normalerweise 12-14 Channel zur auswahl, und meistens bietet genau 1ner die volle Bandbreite. Also jeden einzelnen durchprobieren!

Was mir enorm geholfen hat war die Freq auf 40Mhz zu fixen. (kein 40/20Mhz Auto!) 
ich denke mal ihr habt schon verschiedenste Server (in verschiedenen Regionen) in verschiedenen Spielen ausprobiert?


----------



## Fretch (4. Juli 2014)

Also, ich habe mir jezt ein Lan-Kabel besort. Es läuft alles wunderbar. Danke an alle Antworten!


----------

